# Mk6 GTI removing rear inner door panel



## nbrettie18 (May 5, 2014)

Hey there.

I am trying to remove the LR(4 door) inner door panel that is riveted in place on my 2010 GTI. My question is, if I remove the window regulator motor and support the window can I then remove the 3 metal rivets and remove the whole panel? Or will that not work? The regulator is fine I am just trying to get in there to recover a bolt or clip that is rattling around and try to diagnose why water isn't draining properly leading to a leak into the car and subsequent mold.









Thanks!
Nick


----------

